
China has gamified being an obedient citizen [video] - krick
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI
======
thomasthomas
for historical reference, this reminded me of east germany
[http://www.afr.com/lifestyle/stasi-snitches-all-around-
recor...](http://www.afr.com/lifestyle/stasi-snitches-all-around-records-
reveal-true-extent-of-telling-on-others-20151116-gkzu44)

------
JoeAltmaier
Wonderful and scary. Inevitable I suppose.

